# Argyll & Bute Area?!



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Just wandering is there anyone in this area, still very new to detailing and would like to be shown some tips etc if you fancy a meet?!


----------



## Alan (Mar 21, 2006)

Theres a few of us around the Glasgow area that could prob help you out matey.


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Guys, I'm in Renfrew and new to Detailing would be interested in some sort of meet to chat/learn.


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Think we shall have to travel further a-field what about glasgow meets any happening soon?!


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

wer abouts near glasgow aer you Alan?


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I plan on having a Chmeical Guys meet /detailing session in the near futeture,just trying to get a venue organised :thumb:


----------



## BM-Stu (Dec 23, 2006)

I would be keen on a meet too!


----------



## Alan (Mar 21, 2006)

AndyD said:


> wer abouts near glasgow aer you Alan?


Blantyre matey...


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

not another blantyre punter lol


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm from helensburgh!


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Not to far up the road from you Ali, in Arrochar, in fact am popping into shops in Helensburgh tomorrow ;o)


----------



## Ali (Apr 5, 2006)

What do you drive mate?


----------



## AndyD (Dec 28, 2005)

Drive a Silvery/Grey Seat Leon


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

*bmw help from newbie*

Hi everybody,iam a bit of a car cleaning geek ,but i was wondering if anybody could pc :buffer: my mates bmw 5 series which i thinks been in and out of car washes all its life,we tried a bit by hand but i would be drawing my pension before it would be finished,p.s. i live just outside helensburgh.:newbie:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Any further forward with a venue for the chemicalguys meet Dave


----------



## kev999 (Feb 16, 2007)

any body in the helensburgh area up for pc,ing a 5 series,beer tokens could be exchanged .


----------



## JimTT (Feb 19, 2006)

I am in Blackhill...15 mins from Chemical Guys...:thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

JimTT said:


> I am in Blackhill...15 mins from Chemical Guys...:thumb:


dont tell everyone ur from blackhill jim!! 

:wave:


----------



## Jockrock (Feb 24, 2007)

I'm just across the water from some of you in Largs, and a fellow newbie too :wave: 

Hope to see you all at a meet soon


----------

